# Chicago Police Reported To Have A Blacksite For Prisoner Interrogation



## WhatInThe (Feb 24, 2015)

The Chicago Police Department is reported to have an unofficial black site, an off book location to "interrogate" suspects. Supposedly this has been going on for years. Information coming from a Chicago cop that tortured Gitmo detainees. Prisoners going to site are never booked and essentially disappear.

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-police-detain-americans-black-site

Rogue cops are one thing but this appears to be policy even if only talked about in whispers


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised....


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

Nothing from Chicago surprises me.  That city is a cesspool of crooked Democrats.  A training school for the "Mayors in Prison" club.  And now, Rham Emmanual runs the place like a gestapo camp.  Corruption and dishonesty are a pre-requisite to be involved in that city.  A perfect example of what happens when leftists control something for decades.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Nothing from Chicago surprises me.  That city is a cesspool of crooked Democrats.  A training school for the "Mayors in Prison" club.  And now, Rham Emmanual runs the place like a gestapo camp.  Corruption and dishonesty are a pre-requisite to be involved in that city.  A perfect example of what happens when leftists control something for decades.



Right again, Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep.....   Right ... well.. I won't say again.. because Gene is seldom right... For example it's NOT the "mayors" but the Governors we have in prison..  BUT about Chicago... yes...  say what you will about the Politics there... Chicago WORKS... It always has worked.. and we are proud of it..   I wish the first Mayor Daley were alive...


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2015)

Chicago has a well deserved reputation of being the most corrupt city in the country. The governor of Illinois gets elected by way of Chicago. The city is corrupt from the mayor, city council members, all the way down to community organizers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Chicago has a well deserved reputation of being the most corrupt city in the country. The governor of Illinois gets elected by way of Chicago. The city is corrupt from the mayor, city council members, all the way down to community organizers.




So???   How does Chicago politics affect YOU.. or this country for that matter....  Hey... I totally agree... Chicago is quite interesting in how things work.. BUT the fact remains... IT DOES WORK... so .. mind you own business.   lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Waiting for corruption in Chicago to be blamed on Obama.......... :crying:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Waiting for corruption in Chicago to be blamed on Obama.......... :crying:



Just hang on for a minute..... It's coming... I'm sure of it.. lol!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

Obama did it.!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Obama did it.!!!!!!




For sure... and that's what makes me laugh about these "Chicago bashing" posts...  It has nothing to do with Chicago, (as if anyone really cares about what goes on in Chicago).... but it has EVERYTHING to do with the fact that President Obama lived in Chicago... so somehow... someway.... He is bringing Chicago style politics to the White House..   It's silly, but I guess.. whatever gives the Right a little leg tingle is just fine with me..  lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Be careful what you wish for, the Daley you want back rigged enough votes in cahoots with Joe Kennedy to make Jack president.  But, then I liked the Camelot Jack that we were fed and not the whore master we later found that he was...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Be careful what you wish for, the Daley you want back rigged enough votes in cahoots with Joe Kennedy to make Jack president.  But, then I liked the Camelot Jack that we were fed and not the whore master we later found that he was...



I know... he certainly was a colorful and powerful mayor... for sure..  We all loved him.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Waiting for corruption in Chicago to be blamed on Obama.......... :crying:



Actually the other way around. 

Side note-Ex White House/Obama staffer now in a run off mayoral election. Can't even get re-elected with a clear majority.

The thing with this 'unofficial' or black site jail this is in a city with some of the toughest guns laws in country. Along with large numbers of shootings and/or violence. Um, no weapons allowed and a secret prison? And a reputation for some of the most corrupt politics in the nation? That can morph into something else very easily because the first steps are already taken. That is the proverbial foot in the door. Actually both feet are already in.

My guess after the Chicago Convention protests in the 1960s the wheels starting turning in these police state types as they did in many a city after extreme crime problems or civil unrest. NYC had a surveillance program by the end of the hippy years and had no problem instituting stop and frisk. I think LA has had a "proactive" police squad  for decades as did Miami during and after the Cocaine 80s. All these "programs" and tactics had a very specific purpose when they started and these units formed. The problem is one can see how easily these don't go away and how they morph into something else or business as usual.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yep.....   Right ... well.. I won't say again.. because Gene is seldom right... For example it's NOT the "mayors" but the Governors we have in prison..  BUT about Chicago... yes...  say what you will about the Politics there... Chicago WORKS... It always has worked.. and we are proud of it..   I wish the first Mayor Daley were alive...



I stand corrected, it is crooked governors that all go to prison.   I am sure the Mayors are all choir boys.
And I am glad you like Chicago.  I have always said I like big cities.   It keeps all the nuts congregated in one place and they leave us country folk alone.  And I am kinda kidding.  I am not gonna call you names.  But I sure hate it when city people move out here in the country.  They are dumber than a box of rocks when it comes to getting along with neighbors. 

We had meetings each year in Schaumburg.  I hated going there cause I was so scared of the Illinois gestapo gun laws that I had to leave my handguns behind.  I did not like going to the murder capitol of Illinois unarmed.  The year I retired I saw no need to go the my final yearly training/update, so I called in sick.

Gene


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just hang on for a minute..... It's coming... I'm sure of it.. lol!



No,  Obama was not at all responsible for the corruption in Chicago.  He cannot be blamed for that.

But he is a "product" of the Chicago corruption.

Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> I stand corrected, it is crooked governors that all go to prison.   I am sure the Mayors are all choir boys.
> And I am glad you like Chicago.  I have always said I like big cities.   It keeps all the nuts congregated in one place and they leave us country folk alone.  And I am kinda kidding.  I am not gonna call you names.  But I sure hate it when city people move out here in the country.  They are dumber than a box of rocks when it comes to getting along with neighbors.
> 
> We had meetings each year in Schaumburg.  I hated going there cause I was so scared of the Illinois gestapo gun laws that I had to leave my handguns behind.  I did not like going to the murder capitol of Illinois unarmed.  The year I retired I saw no need to go the my final yearly training/update, so I called in sick.
> ...



Schaumburg is NOT Chicago.   But... thanks for staying away.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> No,  Obama was not at all responsible for the corruption in Chicago.  He cannot be blamed for that.
> 
> But he is a "product" of the Chicago corruption
> 
> Gene



"A product of Chicago corruption".........what a total BS remark.....

I wonder how many are "A product of Southern bigotry and Racism"?


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> "A product of Chicago corruption".........what a total BS remark.....
> 
> I wonder how many are "A product of Southern bigotry and Racism"?



Dont argue with me about BS.  I have a degree in Animal Science.   I know my BS !!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well...woopi for you..I'm sure you are the 'King of BS'.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Schaumburg is NOT Chicago.   But... thanks for staying away.



Well, I went through Chicago.   I actually like parts of Chicago.  The museums are wonderful.  The Shoreline Drive is nice.  I have taken the tourist boat tour up the river.  Been up in the old Sears tower, forget what it is called now.  I have eaten the Pizza downtown, we went to a Cubs game a few years back at Wrigley, our Cardinals beat the pants off em.  So I am just jerking your chain a little.  But you gotta admit, Chicago politics are a nationwide joke.   And do you deny that the Black on Black crime in areas is out of control?  Would you walk some of the areas in the hood at night by yourself?


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Well...woopi for you..I'm sure you are the 'King of BS'.



All the greenies should really like it.  It replaces a lot of chemical fertilizer.  Turkey manure is actually the fertilizer of choice in this area.   And it stinks to high heaven!!   The University had seveal classes on "Mechanized manure handling"   I didn't take em though.   I was doing a double major and took a lot of agronomy classes as well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo Hooo.....  A $hit expert!!  Or should I say... Master of Manure


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> "A product of Chicago corruption".........what a total BS remark.....
> 
> I wonder how many are "A product of Southern bigotry and Racism"?



I could make a list of those here....but we already know who they are.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Woooo Hooo.....  A $hit expert!!  Or should I say... Master of Manure



That is correct, and it fertilizes the fields that grow the food you eat!

Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> That is correct, and it fertilizes the fields that grow the food you eat!
> 
> Gene



Well... in that case... the Republican national headquarters ought to be a virtual cornucopia..


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well... in that case... the Republican national headquarters ought to be a virtual cornucopia..



So, like I thought, you have no concept of where your food comes from.

By the way, got that clothes line put up yet?

Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> So, like I thought, you have no concept of where your food comes from.
> 
> By the way, got that clothes line put up yet?
> 
> Gene




Hear that whooshing sound Gene?   That was my joke flying over your head...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

What I AM very pleased about is Rahm Emanuel is now facing a run off with Chuy Garcia in April.   I've never liked Emanuel......  He's an arrogant SOB...   Much more Republican than Democrat... I'm hoping he loses.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What I AM very pleased about is Rahm Emanuel is now facing a run off with Chuy Garcia in April.   I've never liked Emanuel......  He's an arrogant SOB...   Much more Republican than Democrat... I'm hoping he loses.



You just refuse to talk about that clothes line.   A typical liberal.  Want to tell everyone else how to run their life, but wont do anything concrete to further the cause.

Drying your clothes on a clothes line will save lots and lots of electricity.  And electricity comes from that evil coal.   I would think you would be out there right now putting up that clothes line.  But no, you would rather set in your home, warmed by coal, and peck on the puter and tell everyone else how to run their lives.

Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Why are you so obscessed with my laundry??  

  :dunno:


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why are you so obscessed with my laundry??
> 
> :dunno:





Back when we were discussing the merits of solor power, fossil fuels, etc. and I was talking about the conservation work I had donr on my farm.   You said there was nothing you could do except maybe buy solar panels, but they were too expensive.   I kept telling you that a clothes line would save a lot of electricity.   And you kept avoiding the issue.

I planted 6,000 trees, you can put up and use a clothes line.   There are things we can all do, within our means, to save energy.   Dont just talk about it.  Do something.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 26, 2015)

????????


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 27, 2015)

Of course the Chicago Police Department is denying what goes on there.

http://news.yahoo.com/chicago-police-deny-black-compound-215350183.html

Saw another report where they said if there's a problem with no officially logging in prisoners that is what should be investigated.

Also on the Chicago PD as a whole msnbc did a report on statistic manipulation including not reporting or ignoring crime for statistic sake. I think it was a Chris Hayes report. I've heard of statistic manipulation for decades. Locally we had departments who classify thefts or stolen items as "missing" among other things. The point being if they are actively falsifying or avoid use the official procedures would they think twice about not logging a prisoner in the system.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Of course the Chicago Police Department is denying what goes on there.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/chicago-police-deny-black-compound-215350183.html
> 
> ...




Oh come on...... These are upstanding Law enforcement officers.... It's a thankless job.. and yada yada yada..   They should be praised... and not condemned!!   Police always get a bad rap... They are dealing with all the low life riff raff day after day.   The people taken to that place likely deserve it!!!!! ..  Wrong thread!!  lol!!


The point I am making... and believe me.. I'm not defending the CPD..  BUT it seems that this PD is the only one people here want to dump on... WHY?  Could it be that it feels kinda like you are dumping on President Obama because he lived in Chicago?   Why are you not defending the CPD for doing what they need to do to keep the criminals in line?   Or at least attempt to...   I know that if it were any other place but Chicago.. the Obama haters here would be defending their actions to the hilt..


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh come on...... These are upstanding Law enforcement officers.... It's a thankless job.. and yada yada yada..   They should be praised... and not condemned!!   Police always get a bad rap... They are dealing with all the low life riff raff day after day.   The people taken to that place likely deserve it!!!!! ..  Wrong thread!!  lol!!
> 
> 
> The point I am making... and believe me.. I'm not defending the CPD..  BUT it seems that this PD is the only one people here want to dump on... WHY?  Could it be that it feels kinda like you are dumping on President Obama because he lived in Chicago?   Why are you not defending the CPD for doing what they need to do to keep the criminals in line?   Or at least attempt to...   I know that if it were any other place but Chicago.. the Obama haters here would be defending their actions to the hilt..



Right now let's face it a police department black site is something new besides the unfortunate "usual" abuses. And if true practices going on like this in the same building district/precinct would mean  the higher ups some where knew. The big issue in this story beside physical treatment would be to make sure a suspect/prisoner is put into the system as soon as possible.

There have been numerous other police abuses/department in the news of late including LAPD officers shooting/over shooting suspects unnecessarily-then 'cleared'. Phila police got caught on video apparently lying about a suspect reaching for gun. The Miami Beach department got caught using poorly chosen pictures for target practice. In the Ft Lauderdale area a cop beat/harassed a homeless guy at a bus stop and a Broward jail employee got caught dragging a mental patient/defendant through a hallway. Unfortunately this is the usual stuff. But a black site or unofficial jail that's news worthy for now.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

Personally, I truely believe that if the "Black Site" were in Birmingham Alabama, Miami, Florida,  or even Phoenix Arizona... it would be aproved of by some here.. It would be seen as the police doing what they needed to do to handle the criminal element...  BUT.... because it's Chicago....this is a bad thing.   Again... I'm not defending the CPD...  Just pointing out some double standards. AND... I'm still saying it's because Obama is from Chicago.. so anything and everything that can paint Chicago in a bad light is something that just might be tied to the President.   

To me it's just more fascist cops making their own rules and breaking laws.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2015)

> But a black site or unofficial jail that's news worthy for now.



I would have thought so. I fail to see why this issue isn't being taken seriously because if it is true, it is a denial of civil rights and liberties and makes a mockery of the phrase  "Land of the free". It should be above partisan politics.



> To me it's just more fascist cops making their own rules and breaking laws.



Just? There's nothing just about this allegation. :eek1:


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Personally, I truely believe that if the "Black Site" were in Birmingham Alabama, Miami, Florida,  or even Phoenix Arizona... it would be aproved of by some here.. It would be seen as the police doing what they needed to do to handle the criminal element...  BUT.... because it's Chicago....this is a bad thing.   Again... I'm not defending the CPD...  Just pointing out some double standards. AND... I'm still saying it's because Obama is from Chicago.. so anything and everything that can paint Chicago in a bad light is something that just might be tied to the President.
> 
> To me it's just more fascist cops making their own rules and breaking laws.



Chicago has a "reputation" for a reason other than Al Capone or Daley & Kennedy. By the late 1990s and early this century Chicago was statistically one of the most corrupt departments by complaint in the country.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/15/us/15chicago.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 28, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I would have thought so. I fail to see why this issue isn't being taken seriously because if it is true, it is a denial of civil rights and liberties and makes a mockery of the phrase  "Land of the free". It should be above partisan politics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes JUST.... Many of the police here are out of control and have taken on a military presence.    The Black site shouldn't surprise anyone..  I'm not shocked at all.. In fact, I would be willing to bet that Chicago isn't the only big city that has one...  it's the only one that has been found out about.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 28, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Chicago has a "reputation" for a reason other than Al Capone or Daley & Kennedy. By the late 1990s and early this century Chicago was statistically one of the most corrupt departments by complaint in the country.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/15/us/15chicago.html




Yes... because there are no mobsters or crooked politicians in NYC... or Jersey??    Bridgegate anyone?  lol!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... because there are no mobsters or crooked politicians in NYC... or Jersey??    Bridgegate anyone?  lol!!



It's not just routine political corruption. When the Chicago Police Department gets the most complaints per population there is something wrong there. The MOST. Read the title of the NY Times article again-Chicago police EXCEED the national average in police abuse complaints/cases.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 28, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> It's not just routine political corruption. When the Chicago Police Department gets the most complaints per population there is something wrong there. The MOST. Read the title of the NY Times article again-Chicago police EXCEED the national average in police abuse complaints/cases.



I agree... these are nasty cops and the whole department should be canned... and started from scratch...  They all need to go..


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 1, 2015)

An investigation into prisoner abuses in Chicago period is probably coming. Lawyers for defendants don't think all the abuse is at the one location but citywide. 

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2015/02/28/258208/chicago-lawyers-agree-on-police.html#storylink=misearch


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2015)

The complaints about the domestic mainstream media are validated more everyday. It's pretty bad when local media is out done by the international press. Ok they didn't initiate the story but at least follow up on it.

http://www.cjr.org/united_states_project/guardian_homan_square_chicago_media.php

Setting aside things like budgets I think politics plays a huge role in mainstream media news coverage in that they don't want to alienate any sources they have on a particular topic. They rather have smaller less significant stories year round making it seeeeem like they have it covered.


----------

